# Cactus growth



## schmiggle (Feb 8, 2017)

I've had what I think is a Glandulicactus uncinatus or G. wrightii since early October, and it hasn't changed in the slightest, at least above ground. I water it once every other week, it's in well drained soil topped with gravel, it's very over potted (a good thing, I assume, since I've read this species has a taproot), and it certainly doesn't look unhealthy--it's turgid and green. It definitely gets plenty of light--it gets only slightly less than my sundew, which is doing great. Do cactuses always seem to exist in a state of suspended animation? Should it be growing more? Etc...


----------



## The Snark (Feb 8, 2017)

Glandulicactus uncinatus, close relative of Fish Hook cactus. They don't grow in winter and shouldn't be watered then or only once or twice. Growing season is typically short, about 4-6 months, and speed of growth depends upon both temperature and amount of direct sunlight.
It's a fast grower, compared to certain Cholla, and can grow as much as 6 inches a year in hot climates. (Some Cholla grow 1/2 inch per year.)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 10, 2017)

I have cacti for 10 or so years that I can't tell have changed in size.  Have you looked up the typical end-size of what you have?


----------



## schmiggle (Feb 10, 2017)

It gets 6-8" high and about 3" wide, though fairly slowly. Right now it's about 2" high and 3" wide


----------

